#ubuntu-mk 2018-03-04
<damjan> www.google.com
<damjan> `www.google.com`
<damjan> (www.google.com)
<damjan> "www.google.com"
<damjan> http://example.com/`
<damjan> http://example.com/`xyz
<damjan> text (http://example.com/)xyz
<damjan> text (http://example.com/abc(mnb)xyz
 * damjan tests ACTION messages  with some links <http://example.com/abc(mnb)xyz>
<damjan> fixed most of it https://github.com/gdamjan/irclog-couchapp/tree/elm
<damjan> xyz
<damjan> zyx
<damjan> bre
<damjan> !ping damjan
<erlbot--> damjan is lagging 3 oranges
<damjan> lala
 * damjan bla lada 
 * damjan bla lada bla
#ubuntu-mk 2020-02-28
<damjan> .
<damjan> http://docs.couchdb.org/en/3.0.0/whatsnew/3.0.html
